# season dates



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Well, that just CAN'T be the case, as according to the waterfowl count numbers. The peak is usually the last 2 weeks of October thru the first 2 weeks of November. So, even with zone 2 dates, you would be FAR from three-quarters over when the big flights started showing up.:yikes:
> 
> FYI, this comment is meant to be very sarcastic and is not intended to start any arguements or bickering.


just another fine example of how the "data" that the DNR touts, and the _*perception*_ of hunters with respect to migration patterns differs in many cases. 

I don't know how many times I posted this last year...maybe 50 or more? We all need to think BIG PICTURE, and not what we perceive in our little corner of Michigan. 

bambam1 - I'll use you as an example, and please don't take offense to this. That is your perception of when the big push happens, and you're certainly entitled to that. This is where we annually go astray in these discussions. Each individual hunter has their own perception of when the push comes in their area. Again, may be true in your corner where you hunt most. But in the BIG PICTURE, looking at all of Zone 3, it's probably not the opinion of the majority. 

The DNR is obliged to look at the BIG PICTURE when setting season dates, not just my corner of the waterfowling mecca we call Michigan


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> Well, that just CAN'T be the case, as according to the waterfowl count numbers. The peak is usually the last 2 weeks of October thru the first 2 weeks of November. So, even with zone 2 dates, you would be FAR from three-quarters over when the big flights started showing up.:yikes:
> 
> FYI, this comment is meant to be very sarcastic and is not intended to start any arguements or bickering.


I hate to tell u but u shouldn't be sarcastic about. While people sat on the couch waiting for that big push, it happened and came and went. The numbers don't lie.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lewy149 said:


> I hate to tell u but u shouldn't be sarcastic about. While people sat on the couch waiting for that big push, it happened and came and went. The numbers don't lie.


I guess sarcasm wasn't the best term to convey what I was getting at. Trust me I know that the numbers don't lie. I guess I was mostly poking at what I mentioned earlier about the Allegan count numbers and those numbers being called into question when I pointed them out in regards to CWAC. Along with poking at how bambam's "experience" is different than what the numbers say. 

Some of the attitudes I got when discussing Allegan numbers were along the lines of, that can't be true, look at our numbers over here. So basically, I was being told that my numbers were wrong and those weren't. Now, I believe that both sets of numbers are CORRECT, but also believe that both areas are different and experience a different type of migration.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> ... Now, I believe that both sets of numbers are CORRECT, but also believe that both areas are different and experience a different type of migration.


Rob,

Imagine how the DNR biologists feel when we hunters question their figures. Again, everyone has their own perception, and perceptions become reality.

It's really about individual perception. How many of you have been out hunting on a lake or marsh, and maybe you shot the lights out, and when you come in to the launch, other hunters said they hadn't even seen much? Or maybe you were the hunter saying you hadn't seen a thing? I know that's happened to me a lot on Saginaw Bay.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Let me see if I can explain it better.

Assuming the numbers don't lie:
1- bambam implies that peak is not until mid November, the numbers say otherwise, so he is "possibly" wrong.
2- The SW guys say peak is not unil late November/early December, the numbers at Allegan AGREE with that. Yet everyone else(non SW guys) implie that the SW guys ARE WRONG!!!!!!!

Something is not right with this picture, don't you think?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Let me see if I can explain it better.
> 
> Assuming the numbers don't lie:
> 1- bambam implies that peak is not until mid November, the numbers say otherwise, so he is "possibly" wrong.
> ...


Agree Robert. And to me that just points out that there are some pretty significant differences in migration patterns between the Bay area (or other portions of eastern Zone 3) and west/southwest Michigan. I believe the DNR admits that, and has their data to support that position. Which in theory should be justification for a separate zone for west/southwest Michigan....


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh good. We get to watch JD hide under the chair for another 5 years! 

Sweet! :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Now, I believe that both sets of numbers are CORRECT, but also believe that both areas are different and experience a different type of migration.


Who cares about park duck migrations, where are the Goldeneye migration counts:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Oh good. We get to watch JD hide under the chair for another 5 years!
> 
> Sweet! :lol:


hey it's summer Phil. Things are slow, so I just threw that in there because I wanted this thread to go at least another 6 pages :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Who cares about park duck migrations, where are the Goldeneye migration counts:lol:


better ask bambam1....SORRY...couldn't resist :evilsmile


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Who cares about park duck migrations, where are the Goldeneye migration counts:lol:


My bad, I thought you got the memo that the only ducks that matter are park ducks. Thus they are the only ones that are counted and the only data to be used in season setting. What were you thinking? LOL:lol:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

JD, when you and I hunt again this fall, please use a camo chair.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> JD, when you and I hunt again this fall, please use a camo chair.


Heck I'll use any color you want Phil if I can hunt that spot with you again :lol:


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

If ALL the SW CWAC and lower Zone 3 members (not Bay Area ) want a later season 
Get off your butts and vote it in you have the members to control the season !
just my $0.02 

BTW why are the CWAC Member info still missing from the DNR site is this so you can't contact them to pass on information. Good Going DNR run and hide


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

decoy706 said:


> If ALL the SW CWAC and lower Zone 3 members (not Bay Area ) want a later season
> Get off your butts and vote it in you have the members to control the season !
> just my $0.02


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> My bad, I thought you got the memo that the only ducks that matter are park ducks. Thus they are the only ones that are counted and the only data to be used in season setting. What were you thinking? LOL:lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

decoy706 said:


> If ALL the SW CWAC and lower Zone 3 members (not Bay Area ) want a later season
> Get off your butts and vote it in you have the members to control the season !
> just my $0.02
> 
> BTW why are the CWAC Member info still missing from the DNR site is this so you can't contact them to pass on information. Good Going DNR run and hide


Actually you are incorrect about that. When I say that, it isn't that their isn't "enough" to control as much as there is "enough" of the other votes to prevent. CWAC needs 75% to pass a motion, so 15 out of 19 seats need to approve. Lets look at the "guranteed" votes to go towards the Bays Ideas:
1- Shi Flats vote with that being a shallow bingo area subject to early freeze.
2- Harsens Island vote with that being a shallow are subject to early freeze.
3- MUCC vote as the mojority of the influence will come from both the bay and the bingo type areas
4- DU vote for the same reasons as MUCC
5- MDHA vote for the same reasons as MUCC and DU.

So there you go, even if every other vote approved there are not enough votes to override. Which would lead to stalemate after stalemate and eventual return to the status quo to allow the meeting to proceed and everyone to eventually go home.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


>


Well, you just have your "bread and butter" all messed up. Those should be woodducks and mallards. :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> ... Lets look at the "guranteed" votes to go towards the Bays Ideas:
> 1- Shi Flats vote with that being a shallow bingo area subject to early freeze.
> 2- Harsens Island vote with that being a shallow are subject to early freeze.
> 3- MUCC vote as the mojority of the influence will come from both the bay and the bingo type areas
> ...


IMO Shiawassee and MDHA could be swayed. Being a member of both organizations, I've been in on the discussions, and it's always a back and forth thing...nothing certain. But it would take some hard lobbying by someone. As I said, some of the "west side bay" contingent lobbied the MDHA state board hard in years past. It can be done.

But the fact remains that getting a 75% "supermajority" vote is really tough to do. I'm sure it was purposely set up that way so that unless a certain issue was pretty black and white that the status quo would win out.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> 5- MDHA vote for the same reasons as MUCC and DU.


So then.....Are you basically saying that I am currently supporting an organization that, in the end, votes against "my" best interest? Local habitat projects aside.....I want to know about the vote.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Well, you just have your "bread and butter" all messed up. Those should be woodducks and mallards. :lol:


Bread and Butter? I think you mean sardines and clams.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Time to change that 75% vote crap ! or end CWAC


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

field-n-feathers said:


> So then.....Are you basically saying that I am currently supporting an organization that, in the end, votes against "my" best interest? Local habitat projects aside.....I want to know about the vote.


Basically, in a nut shell YES! The reason being, remember the "license sale" map that showed the majority of license being sold around the bay area? Couple that with the number of hunters that travel to and religiously hunt the bay. Then toss in the guys that religiously hunt the bingo areas(prone to early freeze up) and one could draw the conclusion that "those" hunters would represent the majority members of all of the variuos organizations within the state of Michigan(MUCC, DU, MDHA etc). With that, those organizations are designed to vote for what is in the best interest of the "majority" of it's members.

Kinda creates a "double dip" for certain areas as they not only have at large members on CWAC, but they also have members(from organizations) in which they basically hold the contolling stock as well.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Bread and Butter? I think you mean sardines and clams.


Well, how would those clams and sardines go with the can of worms I just opened up with the CWAC double dip comment? Ok, I need the climb under a chair icon now!!!!!


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Voting members going with the flow
MDHA - most members in SW Michigan
Shiaw - most hunters not from the area
DU - who knows where they are
MUCC - located in Central Lower Michigan/far eastern SW Michigan
Harsens - Bingo Hunters
only need one to change for the 75%


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

decoy706 said:


> Voting members going with the flow
> MDHA - most members in SW Michigan
> Shiaw - most hunters not from the area
> DU - who knows where they are
> ...


Yes, but that would be dependent on already having the remaining members on board and that would not be the case. There is a least one at large membership that usually refects the wants and needs of the west side of the bay as that is the area that the rep comes from.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Now I have a better sense of what the southern states were calculating all along the lead up to secession. 

"How many votes you reckon we got, John C?" 

"Not enough, Alex, not enough" 

:lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

PhilBernardi said:


> Now I have a better sense of what the southern states were calculating all along the lead up to secession.
> 
> "How many votes you reckon we got, John C?"
> 
> ...


You guys can be new Toledo


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lewy149 said:


> You guys can be new Toledo


Na, we just need the UP to separate into it's own state. That way they can then divide into 3 zones(a west, and east and a coastal) and keep everyone up there happy. After that, the lower penn, (now) Michigan can be redivided into 3 zones with the bay being in the "new Middle" and keepign an opener similar to the current opener. The "new upper zone" could open the week prior, and the "new southern zone" could open the week after.

Bam, problem solved, we just need the UP to seceed.:tdo12:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Na, we just need the UP to separate into it's own state. That way they can then divide into 3 zones(a west, and east and a coastal) and keep everyone up there happy...


BY GEORGE, I THINK YOU'VE GOT IT!!!! Put that on the ballot and I'd vote for it. Heck there's really no big business up there, so this Governor shouldn't give a hoot about the UP...other than that little island on the east end where there happens to be a state owned Governors "cottage" 

An old friend of my dad's who's now almost 90 spent a chunk of his early days in the UP, and he tells the story of one legislator up there promoting that idea back in the 50's. He was going to call the existing Wisconsin "Westsconsin", and the UP "Eastsconsin".


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Everything south of 69/96 is Detroit anyway, I say we go with plan A, attack Canada and retreat back to north of the 69/96 line. Problem solved.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> Na, we just need the UP to separate into it's own state. That way they can then divide into 3 zones(a west, and east and a coastal) and keep everyone up there happy. After that, the lower penn, (now) Michigan can be redivided into 3 zones with the bay being in the "new Middle" and keepign an opener similar to the current opener. The "new upper zone" could open the week prior, and the "new southern zone" could open the week after.
> 
> Bam, problem solved, we just need the UP to seceed.:tdo12:


Nope now I gotta argue opening the new upper zone too early. First sat in Oct is plenty early lol. Caddies Detroit is below US 10 so I'm cool with giving Detroit back lol


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> Everything south of 69/96 is Detroit anyway, I say we go with plan A, attack Canada and retreat back to north of the 69/96 line. Problem solved.


That was tried before with only a burnt capitol as the outcome.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I must be growing a vagina, I'm starting to take offence to the hole screw detroit thing. its a great town that is poorly managed

I usually like the dates the way they've been but I am all for given a push back a week or so maybe even a split but dont think it'ed be any good if its only 5 days.


do we even now what everyone would like to see? like do the bay guys want a later opener? guys out west want a split? maybe one season for the entire state with a split?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Much like the abnormally warm temps have the crops ahead of schedule, this annual event is rolling along 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule as well.

That is all.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

twoteal said:


> I must be growing a vagina, I'm starting to take offence to the hole screw detroit thing. its a great town that is poorly managed
> 
> I usually like the dates the way they've been but I am all for given a push back a week or so maybe even a split but dont think it'ed be any good if its only 5 days.
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't believe people r still letting that jerk off get rich. 250000 dollars to speak at emu. That's who is love to hear from. What was it about how to bankrupt a city n kill strippers?


Honestly the first options jd presented works on all fronts.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> Much like the abnormally warm temps have the crops ahead of schedule, this annual event is rolling along 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule as well.
> 
> That is all.


So, I am game to have more fun with it as I REALLY DO NOT care what the seasons end up being. I am going to hunt and have fun no matter what they are.

My prediction:
1-Provided there was no big water opposition to last years UP season
zone1
Sep 22 - Nov 16, Nov 22-25
zone2
Sep 29 - Nov 25, Dec 1 and 2
Zone3
Oct 6- Dec 2, Dec 10 and 11

2-If there was opposition from open water UP hunters to last years season
zone 1 
Sep 29-Nov27
zone2(2 options)
Sep 29 - Nov 25, Dec 1 and 2 or
Oct 6 - Dec 2, Dec 10 and 11
Zone 3
Oct 6 - Dec 2, Dec 29-30(or whatever overlap with late goose)

What I personally would like
zone 1 
Sep 22 and 23, Sep 29 - Nov 25
zone 2
Oct 6 - Dec 2, Dec 10 and 11
Zone 3 
Oct 13 - Dec 9, Dec 29-30( or whatever overlap is with late goose)

Have fun!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Why is Detroit considered a part of this great state? They are bringing this whole dang state down ( let's throw flint in there too). Everywhere I go people associate this state with these cities.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> Why is Detroit considered a part of this great state? They are bringing this whole dang state down ( let's throw flint in there too). Everywhere I go people associate this state with these cities.


Toss Saginaw in too


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

goosemanrdk said:


> Yes, but that would be dependent on already having the remaining members on board and that would not be the case. There is a least one at large membership that usually refects the wants and needs of the west side of the bay as that is the area that the rep comes from.


This is where I live so lets name names. The new rep from around here is from Linwood area is that who ?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Much like the abnormally warm temps have the crops ahead of schedule, this annual event is rolling along 2-3 weeks ahead of schedule as well.
> 
> That is all.


it is precisely BECAUSE OF the heat that this discussion is ahead of schedule. Everyone is hybernating indoors, with a screaming kid or two whining about not being able to go out and play, and a dog that wants to go for that long walk, and a wife who....well I'll let you all make your own mind about that one. So we're stuck staring at a computer monitor, dreaming about rain, snow, wind and DUCKS!

If the weather doesn't break soon, we'll have the entire CWAC up on federal charges shortly :evilsmile


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got names and am looking up the area's right now that they rep SO BEWARE I'm coming after you


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

decoy706 said:


> This is where I live so lets name names. The new rep from around here is from Linwood area is that who ?


Jeff Godi from Michigan x charters. He asked me to get the word out that he needs big water guys input.
[email protected]


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Zone 1 - 1 Rep
Zone 2 - 2 West side & 1 Northeast side
Zone 3 - 2 West side & 2 Central & 1 Saginaw Bay & 2 East side

These are ONLY the Reps at large


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

decoy706 said:


> Zone 1 - 1 Rep
> Zone 2 - 2 West side & 1 Northeast side
> Zone 3 - 2 West side & 2 Central & 1 Saginaw Bay & 2 East side
> 
> These are ONLY the Reps at large


Pretty sure jeff is ur sag bay guy at large......... jd I feel for u this is like pulling teeth


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

just ducky said:


> If the weather doesn't break soon, we'll have the entire CWAC up on federal charges shortly :evilsmile


:SHOCKED: HUH???????

Believe it or not, I take this seriously and really do try to make a positive contribution.  But hey, fire away, I'm used to takin' heat.

You want a SERIOUS Zone 3 season?

Oct. 6-Nov. 14 and Dec. 1-20 
Who (except for the 10 parties that hunt Shiawassee) could not make that work in Zone 3?


BTW, today I bought a MLB Classic and pops bought a farm this spring with a good sized creek running through it (and it almost NEVER freezes). I'm ready to hunt into January when and if necessary. Also, got 4 "Ice Eaters" on order and bought a plug in body suit. If that ain't enough, when it gets really cold I'll be taking multiple trips out of state to chase those pesky ducks. Sparing no expense in 2012.

Bring it on.:coolgleam


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

LoBrass said:


> :SHOCKED: HUH???????
> 
> Believe it or not, I take this seriously and really do try to make a positive contribution. But hey, fire away, I'm used to takin' heat.
> 
> ...




Well, I like it.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> Oct. 6-Nov. 14 and Dec. 1-20
> Who (except for the 10 parties that hunt Shiawassee) could not make that work in Zone 3?


nice cast. sure to land a master angler with that one.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nice cast. sure to land a mater angler with that one.


Excuse my ignorance but what's a mater angler?  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's a mater angler?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


....:rant:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> You want a SERIOUS Zone 3 season?
> 
> Oct. 6-Nov. 14 and Dec. 1-20


I would really like to see these dates.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> You want a SERIOUS Zone 3 season?
> 
> Oct. 6-Nov. 14 and Dec. 1-20
> Who (except for the 10 parties that hunt Shiawassee) could not make that work in Zone 3?


You make me sad.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

KLR said:


> You make me sad.


Sorry, however, this is a forum where we are exploring options. It is a serious consideration. The proposal has gotten some interest, you can't deny that.

Think about it in this light, close season when _most _Michigan duck hunters are pursuing other game and take those days later. No effort here to slight anyone, just looking at the majority and how their hunting effort would best be served.

Very real and it has gotten consideration in the past.

The negatives are that any dates past Thanksgiving can be a crap shoot for freeze-up on interior waters. Also, you can contend that some birds will move on and we could miss flights. The "bingo" areas could lose days, no question.

Don't be sad, give a suggestion that is thought provoking or at least provide input to furthur the discussion. THE ENTIRE CALENDAR (within the Federal framework) is on the table at this moment.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bambam1 said:


> I think most of the hunters, (at least the several dozen that I hunt with) would prefer the saginaw bay to stay in the 3rd zone. If moved to zone 2, the season would be three-quarters over before the flight ducks start coming down. That would only give you a week or two to hunt the big flocks of flight ducks instead of several weeks if left in zone 3.


 
I've hunted with BamBam for many years and i'm sure the #'s show that the main migration occurs earlier but we always have our best hunts and see the most birds Nov 15-thanksgiving. May be less pressure or more "ducky" weather, who knows, but I'd hate to lose those days


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> :SHOCKED: HUH???????
> 
> Believe it or not, I take this seriously and really do try to make a positive contribution. But hey, fire away, I'm used to takin' heat.
> 
> ...


As ol' Foghorn Leghorn would say...*"That's a joke son...a JOKE!"* :lol::lol: Man turn up the AC because the heat is affecting your judgement.

Now, to your thoughts about closing on Nov 14th. Personally, it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit. But there are a lot more than 10 parties at Shi, and some at Fish Point, and some at Harsens, that will be burning down the Mason building if that goes through. I'm just sayin....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's a mater angler?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What Shi Kid was getting at is LoBrass was baiting some of us who hunt the bingos in his statement...which is why Shi Kid talked about Master Angler (a fishing award that the DNR does).

Man, none of you guys have a sense of humor in this thread! Things have gotten waaaaaaaaay too serious for just a couple days after the 4th of July :yikes:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

jd, he spelled master wrong.


1."Deer" season should have no impact on duck season. As duck season has no impact on deer season.

2.Arguing for another weekend here or there isn't going to amount for much in the world or revolutionizing the season. There are many other factors that go into hunter success and bag limits.

3.I don't really care when the season starts, let everyone play with that. I just would like a longer split. in January.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I see it this way... there is no way to make everyone happy with dates. Everyone has a wish list. Some of us think we get the shaft when the dates come out. When all the dust settles we still hunt. How many of you dont hunt because of the dates we are given? I think there are alot of good ideas floating around on this thread,with that alot of public forum banter. Dont get me wrong I love the entertainment.:lol: We got Bingo hunters,pro's,semi-pro's,t-shirt hunters,travelers, there all here. We all make do with what we get.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BucksandDucks said:


> I've hunted with BamBam for many years and i'm sure the #'s show that the main migration occurs earlier but we always have our best hunts and see the most birds Nov 15-thanksgiving. May be less pressure or more "ducky" weather, who knows, but I'd hate to lose those days


i can agree wtih you a 100%. the problem lies with a small contingent that puts their boats away when the skim ice shows and thinks season is over. They think losing a few days on the end of their season is blasphemy...the powers that be keep the season started when its 80° in z3. the only way z3 gets a later season is to disconnect them from their zone. Herein lies the debate.

now if the bay got moved into z2 with a promise that the dates woulda remain the same opener they have had for the last 10 years...where is the problem?

z1 = last saturday in september
z2 = first saturday in october (bay in z2).
z3 = 2nd saturday in october (split after thanksgiving, reopen in december for remaining days.)

to me this is ultimate solution that i wish woulda went through this past spring.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> nice cast. sure to land a master angler with that one.


Had to go and fix the spelling didn't ya....haha 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

someone11 said:


> I could find ducks on open water pretty easily when "freeze up" occurs in the Soo.


That is the main difference between the west and east side of the UP in my opinion. When we have freeze up over here it truly is frozen up. There are a handful of rivers that will not be frozen in the rapids and falls but the rest of frozen solid and the birds are gone. The only open water left is Lake Superior and its so deep on this end its not holding birds. Now I could head to bay denoc its about three hours from me and will be open or partially open but at that point I might as well pack the truck and boat and head to your side and hunt. If I lived where you are I would welcome those days after freeze up. There is so much big water left that will be holding nice colored out birds even if its not huge numbers of them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> So here's a question......when "freeze up" actually occurs, how many waterfowlers across the state can still find birds on open water? Not trying to be a dumb *ss here, but in this area you can drive 10 miles in any direction and still find a ton of birds on some type of water.
> 
> Why should we cater to those that don't want to put an extra 10 miles on their Prius to find some birds to hunt?
> 
> ...


to be honest, i think the true freeze line is about 45 min south of us (srsga). If i want to shoot birds after we lock up i have to go south of 69 outside of breaking ice on the bay to get out to big water. to me its not big deal, i just put my **** away and break out the snowmobile..it just means my next season is beginning.

historically any days after thankgiving are 50/50 chance of lockup. sometimes we've been froze before thanksgiving but breakable ice usually. rarely do we make it til the end of season (dec. 3rd or farther) without full lockup. So with an early start we enjoy a full season. That doesn't make it right tho. I would much rather lose a week at the end of season to lockup with a chance to hunt than to open in 80° weather and swat mosquitos. its no fun.

i personally think the DNR moving to a full funded system off our licenses is such a bad thing. The all mighty dollar rules every decision made instead of good science. any days lost to them = lost income. DNR cannot make a hard decision anymore without checking their bank account and thats a shame.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well it's not to correct but here it is


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

LoBrass said:


> You want a SERIOUS Zone 3 season?
> 
> Oct. 6-Nov. 14 and Dec. 1-20
> Who (except for the 10 parties that hunt Shiawassee) could not make that work in Zone 3?


No Thanks, but I would hunt it if I had to.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> last 2 years (my memory fades after that)....we've had 50+ parties on opening day of rifle season. thats like our strongest week of participation.
> 
> you guys can keep dreaming about splitting season during DEER season but sorry to rain on your parade. it wont happen.


Personally, I deer hunt usually the first three days, long enough to get a couple in the freezer, then I'm back chasing ducks. I can't tell you how many waterfowlers I know who aren't deer hunters, and SWEAR that Nov 15th is THE day to be hunting. 

Shi kid is right...many of the managed areas have huge turnouts on the 15th and 16th. Based on that info, I'm assuming waterfowlers all over the state, not just managed area hunters, love Nov 15th also. Betting most of the major areas are popular on that day. Never say never, but I'd be awfully surprised if the DNR closed the season on Nov 15th...even for a few days.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

The last Sat in April is the trout opener, the 1st of Oct is the archery deer opener, the 20th of Oct. is the pheasant opener, the 15th of Nov is the firearm deer opener. Not to mention the 25 of Oct, is the water trapping opener in Zone 1, Nov. 1st is the water trapping opener in Zone 2, Nov10th the watertrapping opener in zone 3. I could go on about openers that have not changed in this state. Why does the waterfowl opener have to be such a mystery to the DNR? Zone 1, last Sat in Sept. Zone 2, 1st Sat in Oct Zone 3, 2nd Sat in oct.A structured opener for all 3 zones would make life a lot easier for all that are involved. The split options that are available for all 3 zones really should be the only season issues. This all rests on a liberal season, a 45 day or 30 day season would require more discussion.See you all at the CWAC mtg.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

October 1st, 8th, and 15th opener in the respective zones......regardless of what day it falls.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

15th's too late for the south east zone.....


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Did I see this thread last year? And the year before that???


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

twoteal said:


> 15th's too late for the south east zone.....


Considering Indiana's North Zone will more than likely start on October 20th this year.....I don't think an October 15th Zone 3 start is that far fetched. Would it sound better if I said September 30, October 7, and October 14? LOL!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Opening on Oct 15th is fine. Anyone that thinks splitting mid November is a good idea is smoking crack.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

John Singer said:


> Did I see this thread last year? And the year before that???


Yup! Ground Hog Day :lol:


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> Zone 1: Sept. 29-Nov. 25 and Dec. 15-16
> 
> Zone 2: Oct. 6-Dec. 2 and Dec. 22-23
> 
> ...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Opening on Oct 15th is fine. Anyone that thinks splitting mid November is a good idea is smoking crack.


yep, but they didn't inhale :evilsmile


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Trust me fellas, I know Bud would "die on that hill!!" as far as the deer season closure. 50 parties, heck, there are likely guys that scratch if there are that many groups. They still hunt deer.

Thought I'd put it out there to generate discussion on a very serious consideration that has been brought up in the past.

Oct. 1, 8 and 15 would be fine if we could get some consistency to duck season. What's a couple days here and there. I would think it would be nice to have last Sat. in Sept., first Sat. in Oct (z2) and so on. This would give a little bit of a float of the start date on the calendar. However, ANY consistent dates would be better than the debate sessions that are typical of the August meetings.

75-90 days of duck hunting would be soooo much nicer.

Would everyone promise to relax if we could hunt Oct. 1-Dec. 31 statewide with no zones?


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

LoBrass said:


> 75-90 days of duck hunting would be soooo much nicer.
> 
> Would everyone promise to relax if we could hunt Oct. 1-Dec. 31 statewide with no zones?


It would be intersting to do at least one year with good reports from around the state for discussion purposes


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> 75-90 days of duck hunting would be soooo much nicer.
> 
> Would everyone promise to relax if we could hunt Oct. 1-Dec. 31 statewide with no zones?


would kill to see this. no zones....just a flat opener and ender. no debate. no crowding. no bitching. season start and season end.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> ...Would everyone promise to relax if we could hunt Oct. 1-Dec. 31 statewide with no zones?


I threw out the idea of a flat season statewide a few years back to the DNR powers, but they poo pooed it because once we give up the 3 zone structure and agree to a single, statewide zone, we could be screwed if we were given a 30 or 45 day season. Don't shoot me...that was their logic for blowing up the idea. 

Me personally? Yeah, I'd go for it.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Every other hunting season doesn't have to open on a sat y do ducks? Goose doesn't either. Id love a non sat opener


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lewy149 said:


> Every other hunting season doesn't have to open on a sat y do ducks? Goose doesn't either. Id love a non sat opener


this is the almighty dollar post i made about the DNR making decision based on bank account balance.

history shows opening on weekends = more money.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

When I was a kid, opening day of duck season was always on a Wednesday. Shooting hours on opening day did not start until 10:00 a.m.

I really hope we do not go back to that.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

John Singer said:


> When I was a kid, opening day of duck season was always on a Wednesday. Shooting hours on opening day did not start until 10:00 a.m.
> 
> I really hope we do not go back to that.


Id get way more out of locals spots if it opened during the week. I understand the money side but y is duck hunting the only one footing the bill?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John Singer said:


> When I was a kid, opening day of duck season was always on a Wednesday. Shooting hours on opening day did not start until 10:00 a.m.
> 
> I really hope we do not go back to that.


north dakota does this with deer hunting. they cannot pull the trigger til noon on their opener. i believe they did a study and said it saves lives/prevents accidents on a large scale.

you could also use that same argument here for duck hunting. opening morning in 90% of all the openers is a zoo and i would bet more unpleasant situations than not. crowding, skybusting, shooting unidentified birds too early, shooting too early...etc...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...opening morning in 90% of all the openers is a zoo and i would bet more unpleasant situations than not. crowding, skybusting, shooting unidentified birds too early, shooting too early...etc...


Back in the days when I used to fight the crowds and hunt the zone 3 opener, we affectionately called it "Vietnam" because we spent a good share of the morning ducking for cover. :yikes:

Now I normally spend my zone 3 opening day about 1000 miles west....it's a lot more peaceful there


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I actually would not mind the 10:00 am starting time for the opener. The idea of a Wednesday opener is tougher for me to handle with my job.

*What I would really like for ideal season dates and rules is this:* 

I want the duck season to open when I want to and can hunt. 

I want it to close when I feel like I am done hunting. 

I want nobody else to participate in duck hunting except me and the people that I invite. 

I want the bag limits to be what ever I want them to be on a given day.

I want everybody else to build blinds for me to use and to stay away from them when the birds are here so that me and my friends can use them. 

I do not want the youth duck hunt to occur before the regular season either since some child might shoot a duck that I wanted to shoot.

Who should I contact on CWAC to implement these recommendations?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John Singer said:


> I actually would not mind the 10:00 am starting time for the opener. The idea of a Wednesday opener is tougher for me to handle with my job.
> 
> *What I would really like for ideal season dates and rules is this:*
> 
> ...


haha thats about as good as it gets. I think every duck hunter wants those exact same things


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

John Singer said:


> I actually would not mind the 10:00 am starting time for the opener. The idea of a Wednesday opener is tougher for me to handle with my job.
> 
> *What I would really like for ideal season dates and rules is this:*
> 
> ...


Noted.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Just spit balling here but what about this.
Statewide September 29 & 30
Zone 1 Sept 29 to Nov 25 and Dec 1 and 2
Zone 2 Oct 6- Dec2
Zone 3 Oct 13- Dec 9


This gives the guys who want to shoot teal and wood ducks the opportunity and gives us 1 week longer into December.
Like I said just an idea of something a little different 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

montrose trapper said:


> Just spit balling here but what about this.
> Statewide September 29 & 30
> Zone 1 Sept 29 to Nov 25 and Dec 1 and 2
> Zone 2 Oct 6- Dec2
> ...


Id rather give u guys the later days in zone3 well even 2. If you want to hunt sept 29&30 go to the up and shoot teal. It could us the money. Id say woodies to but they dont bug out really early like so many think. They hide n some small remote pockets.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> Would everyone promise to relax if we could hunt Oct. 1-Dec. 31 statewide with no zones?


YES. 

After a few years of debating with this crowd, and the CWAC crowd I lost my will. It is pointless, and nothing ever truly changes. Lots of debates, lots of whispering in ears, but not enough action. And LoBrass, I seriously doubt you can change this. Passion is not enough to get it done. 

Time to move on to better places. I am not waiting 5 years just for a chance that things will be changed based on some forum discussions. It is not going to happen. 

Did any of you notice a common theme here ? There is never a fact based number of hunters opinions ever used to set season dates. If you truly want data, then do a survey just like they already do on harvest data. it is required when you buy your tags to hunt waterfowl. Then and only then will someone be able to truly know what the majority wants. But let me guess, they won't ask the right questions and it will be skewed... 

Rob has pointed out double standards already, it exists in the govt. Like it or not it is there, plain as day. It is not your opinion that counts, it is who you influence that counts.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Instead of working toward consistency in our openers, we argue, wonder and worry every year. All this at the expense of those of us who have to guess when to take vacation days. Set it and forget it, and let's move on to more important things like lobbying for a teal season, or God Forbid extending our season to 75-days! If we were to get a 9-day early teal season, all the tennis shoe mosquito swatters could scratch their early hunting itch. Then maybe, just maybe the rest of us could get a few more days in December. And if we got 75 days, these date discussions wouldn't matter too much at all..... With waterfowler numbers dropping pretty drastically nationally, the hunting pressure in the Mississippi Flyway is approaching the point where 75-days might be acceptable. This is what our waterfowl working groups should be pursuing, and yet we waste valuable time it seems doing nothing but quibble about when to open the season. What a travesty!:evilsmile


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shlwego said:


> Instead of working toward consistency in our openers, we argue, wonder and worry every year. All this at the expense of those of us who have to guess when to take vacation days. Set it and forget it, and let's move on to more important things like lobbying for a teal season, or God Forbid extending our season to 75-days! If we were to get a 9-day early teal season, all the tennis shoe mosquito swatters could scratch their early hunting itch. Then maybe, just maybe the rest of us could get a few more days in December. And if we got 75 days, these date discussions wouldn't matter too much at all..... With waterfowler numbers dropping pretty drastically nationally, the hunting pressure in the Mississippi Flyway is approaching the point where 75-days might be acceptable. This is what our waterfowl working groups should be pursuing, and yet we waste valuable time it seems doing nothing but quibble about when to open the season. What a travesty!:evilsmile


I think u have missed a lot in this thread


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just curious, how many more hunters does the Mississippi flyway have vs the Pacific flyway? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Just curious, how many more hunters does the Mississippi flyway have vs the Pacific flyway?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


One to many!!!!!!:yikes: So, who wants to quit so we can have a longer season. I call not it!!!!!!!!!!!:evil:

On a more serious note, I don't know the numbers, but it would be interesting to see. I imagine that it isn't just about hunter numbers but probably hunter numbers relative to bird population.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Just curious, how many more hunters does the Mississippi flyway have vs the Pacific flyway?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The numbers are out there. Come to a CWAC meeting or contact Barb Avers and she can give you the exact numbers. The records are there.

And folks, as far as information regarding the data supplied by the waterfowl opinion surveys-it is out there and has the heaviest weight concerning DNR recommendations and then also the CWAC recommendations. Come to a CWAC meeting and see all the information we examine in a short period of time. I have yet to see my packet but, when it arrives, it will have nearly ALL this information.

We are not going into the meeting blind-that I can assure you. Lots of folks seem to think we just show up without data and that is not the case.


I look at many things like a job. Take painting my house for instance. I am undertaking this project on my own and it is time consuming, boring and at times frustrating. However, every single day I try to accomplish some step toward the completion of the project. I attack the most pressing walls first and with my diligent effort the project will one day be complete. It will also be completed to my standards. My standards are purposefully high and I have a sound game plan. I can measure results too. Should complete this just prior to the meeting.

Passion doesn't get results, hard work does and I do not fear hard work.


Anyone who read this should also be following the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy. The most frustrating thread on this forum was one I posted about an incredible initiative getting started in this state. Pathetic is the only word I can use to describe the lack of responses from this forum. MWL is a GREAT vehicle to promote waterfowl in this state and nobody gave it the time of day (save for lastflighttaxidermy).

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=426685


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lewy149 said:


> I think u have missed a lot in this thread


i think he hit nail on the head with that post. shwelgo ain't far off.

and the pacific flyway doesn't have 10% the hunters our flyway does. Ark/Louisianna hunters (bird mortality from hunting) = more than all the other flyways combined.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Even though its not the most recent, its still #'s for each state and flyway.




http://www.flyways.us/sites/default..._during_the_2010_and_2011_hunting_seasons.pdf


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> ...Anyone who read this should also be following the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy. The most frustrating thread on this forum was one I posted about an incredible initiative getting started in this state. Pathetic is the only word I can use to describe the lack of responses from this forum. MWL is a GREAT vehicle to promote waterfowl in this state and nobody gave it the time of day (save for lastflighttaxidermy).
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=426685


Okay John...my turn to say I'm offended. There are some of us, granted few of us, who are watching the development of the MWL initiative. Some of us have volunteered to personally help. We just aren't vocal or being cheerleaders for it on a website. Barb came to our monthly Shiawassee Flats meeting last night and gave a nice presentation on the MWL, the goals and objectives, distributed some draft publications, and asked for our help. It was a chance for the 30 or so members at the meeting to hear about it from her directly. I was pleasantly surprised by the response she got. The Association welcomed her ideas, and vowed to provide whatever support we could, including offering prizes like blinds, guns, decoys, and even guided hunting trips on the flats. Several ideas were kicked around about tying our Shiawassee Flats activities into the MWL activities, and Barb is working to enlist some DNR help for our upcoming events too. So the SFCHA is on board with the MWL, and is planning to support it in any way we can. So my message to you John is, which many of us often forget (myself included) but we all know, don't read a whole lot into the amount of discussion here either way on a particular topic. This forum is only a tiny fraction of the waterfowlers out there. The MWL is a great idea, and I think Barb is doing a nice job moving it forward slowly and steadily.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Okay John...my turn to say I'm offended. There are some of us, granted few of us, who are watching the development of the MWL initiative. Some of us have volunteered to personally help. We just aren't vocal or being cheerleaders for it on a website. Barb came to our monthly Shiawassee Flats meeting last night and gave a nice presentation on the MWL, the goals and objectives, distributed some draft publications, and asked for our help. It was a chance for the 30 or so members at the meeting to hear about it from her directly. I was pleasantly surprised by the response she got. The Association welcomed her ideas, and vowed to provide whatever support we could, including offering prizes like blinds, guns, decoys, and even guided hunting trips on the flats. Several ideas were kicked around about tying our Shiawassee Flats activities into the MWL activities, and Barb is working to enlist some DNR help for our upcoming events too. So the SFCHA is on board with the MWL, and is planning to support it in any way we can. So my message to you John is, which many of us often forget (myself included) but we all know, don't read a whole lot into the amount of discussion here either way on a particular topic. This forum is only a tiny fraction of the waterfowlers out there. The MWL is a great idea, and I think Barb is doing a nice job moving it forward slowly and steadily.


Thanks Dan. Appreciate the candor and perspective.

The hard work ALL the organizations and dedicated VOLUNTEERS do to promote our heritage is appreciated by this conservationist. Your organization and MANY others are improving the world around you and thank you. All SFHCA's work is positive and every deed should be commended.

I don't mean to offend but I spout off occasionally to rattle the cage and generate interest in a topic. However, I have accepted a position and should be professional in every typed response. I promise to do better and apologize for offending you or anyone else.


It takes money to make these initiatives happen and we need funding greater than what is currently committed. The time has come for a state wide initiative to move ahead and coordinate efforts efficiently. MWL does this but does not have a banquet to raise funds. Cash donations are needed. Contact Barb Avers to donate.

Thanks

John Huffman


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Even though its not the most recent, its still #'s for each state and flyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My deduction from this is that Michigan is more like an Altlantic Flyway state.

Sure would be nice to AVERAGE 20 ducks per season per hunter (Pacific Flyway).


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

lewy149 said:


> I think u have missed a lot in this thread


I know it might seem like that based on what I posted, but I actually read thru all 13 pages before I posted. What I read is exactly what I've read here and on other fourms at this time of year for many, many years: Essentially wondering what opening/split dates the DNR/NRC is going to set, and arguing/lobbying for specifics that benefit certain perspectives. It's actually not a bad way to waste time in the middle of the summer, as it keeps our thoughts on the season ahead; but it really doesn't DO anything constructive. 
I am a DUCK HUNTER, period (though I will shoot a goose to defend my decoys). I will hunt whenever I can and the season is open. It would not really matter to me if they were to open the whole state on the last weekend in Sept, or on the 3rd weekend in October, and and they can split the season whenever they want: I will be out every day I can be. I don't worry too much about when the big migration push is, because I can probably find a few birds to shoot at just about every time I go out. I like the early season, because it's not as hard on my kids; and I love hunting over ice when birds are concentrated over open water.
What I would like to see (and I believe it's _possible _and even acutally happening), is some constructive effort on the part of our waterfowl working groups (CWAC/MDHA/DNR etc) to increase the opportunity to hunt. And I'm not talking about hunting _access_ here, I'm speaking about _more time_. 
There are only a couple of ways for me to get more days in the field based on my vacation realities and they are: 1. Open a teal season (I like a grilled teal sandwich as much as any other duck dish), and 2. Extend the length of our season (right now, it's unlikely, but I believe it's possible before I get too old for it to matter). 
The bottom line for me is that it seems like a waste of time to argue about whether October 6th or 13th is a better Zone 3 opener. It's just a week's difference, and in the grand scheme of things not that big a deal. It would be preferrable to me to be able to know - either way - far enough in advance to actually schedule time to hunt the opener. As scary as it always is, I look forward to it. The consistency of having a set of dates that is predictable year to year FAR outweighs arguing about this week or that week.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Just tell me when it's loadin time, don't care when.
They'll be there.

We're losin water at Harsens scary fast, Gonna need mud motors this year I reckon


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Just tell me when it's loadin time, don't care when.
> They'll be there.
> 
> We're losin water at Harsens scary fast, Gonna need mud motors this year I reckon


dryer than a popcorn fart here. atleast i dont have to mow my lawn....its orange.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> dryer than a popcorn fart here. atleast i dont have to mow my lawn....its orange.


Same here everything is curling up. Hay is going to be expensive most peoples second cutting is like 8 inches tall.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Checked out a few of my spots for the first time since spring this morning. Some of them are completely dry or solid mud. Barring September monsoons, opening day plans are going to change quite a bit.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the guys blaming the management at the draws for poor water levels


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

If it stays this dry its going to be an interesting season. No rain here in the last 7 weeks! No water and no food in the fields. At least a lot of the fields I have access to are irrigated. Let's hope that helps.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

It is super dry here too. Rivers are way down, lakes are down, potholes are gone. Grass looks like a mowed wheat field. Saves me gas money though. 

Sheet water will become really important this fall when locating fowl. 

If it keeps this dry until fall, I think y'all are gonna need airboats to get anyplace. Even the mud is going to be like concrete. But, it should make hiking in the marsh's to find that pothole a lot easier, you know, that one all the ducks landed in you can't get to by boat, and to walk to it is a long hike through quicksand. Might be able to actually locate it now and see why the birds love it.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

The Bingo areas are going to be full !!! not birds but hunters


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> :SHOCKED: HUH???????
> 
> Believe it or not, I take this seriously and really do try to make a positive contribution. But hey, fire away, I'm used to takin' heat.
> 
> ...


Better yet. I say oct 6 to Nov 14 and dec 10-Jan 1 That means I can have a month long deer season in between. Also I won't have to take a break to go from duck to late goose as well! Sign me up!


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I also support the whole f"ing state start on the same date go till when ever and end at the same time. Solves the issue of not needing a early teal season as well cause the guys in the now (zone 2 and 3) can teal kil till middle of Nov. then go after mallards and others till seaon closes.


----------

